# auto to manual 1998 a4 avant help



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

i need to know what to get in order to make my a4 manual. its a automatic 98 a4 2.8l tep avant. i know i need

***doner car is a 99 2.8l a4 avant***
*front axel's 
*manual trans (from 2.8)
*cables
*shifter
*pedals
*both slaves
*drive shaft 
*the whole clutch kit
*starter
*bracket for trans

is there anything im missing. any help would be great thanks:thumbup:


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

anyone


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

what happened to your auto?
i am trying to trade my manual passat v6 30v (atq engine) transmission for a complete auto swap.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

the TC got stuck to the bearing and opened up the hole that the bearing use to sit in and it started leaking bad.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

I have everything I posted like 2 years ago. Now I just want to know, when I swap everything, can I use the auto motor harness? I also have manual ecu, I just need to know if I can use the auto harness with this ecu and setup ?


----------

